# Ab 10 Jahre zum Angelschein???



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Ich finde Kinder sollten keinen Angelschein bekommen oder überhaupt benötigen!
Kinder sollten grundsätzlich ohne Schein angeln dürfen!

Dann mit 14 oder 16 Jahren - wenn sie in der Lage sind den umfangreichen Prüfungsstoff zu verstehen und eine Prüfung abzulegen(die man im Grunde auch völlig wegfallen lassen sollte denn eine Belehrung reicht erwiesenermaßen(siehe MV Touristenfischereischein)) - ist die richtige Zeit für den Schein gekommen.


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinder sollten keinen Angelschein bekommen oder überhaupt benötigen!
> Kinder sollten grundsätzlich ohne Schein angeln dürfen!
> 
> Dann mit 14 oder 16 Jahren - wenn sie in der Lage sind den umfangreichen Prüfungsstoff zu verstehen und eine Prüfung abzulegen(die man im Grunde auch völlig wegfallen lassen sollte denn eine Belehrung reicht erwiesenermaßen(siehe MV Touristenfischereischein)) - ist die richtige Zeit für den Schein gekommen.


in den Niederlanden ist es ja seit jeher so das dort weder Prüfungen gibt noch Belehrungen gemacht werden und es klappt dort sehr gut, mit Kindern am Wasser wird man dort immer gerne selbst als Deutscher gesehen, meine Enkeltochter hat dort auch mit 5 Jahren das Angeln begonnen.
hier in der BRD mit all den Gesetzen (zb. Entnahme) der Vereinsmeierei und was sonst noch alles eigentlich unvorstellbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinder sollten keinen Angelschein bekommen oder überhaupt benötigen!
> Kinder sollten grundsätzlich ohne Schein angeln dürfen!


Genau so sollte es sein!
Der Quatsch mit dieser deutschen Überregulierung lähmt nur und hält die Menschen in Unmündigkeit.
Wegen mir könnte sich die Prüfung auf die nötigen Tierschutzaspekte und zwar mit einer praktischen Übung, beschränken. Das wärs dann aber auch schon!
Alles weitere am Hobby wäre dann dem angelnden Menschen selbst überlassen, z.B. auch die Einhaltung weiterer Regeln, die ja zur Not auf Papier gedruckt, oder gar als App verfügbar sind.

Jürgen


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Kinder brauchen doch eh nix , die bezahlen Ihre 7 Euro Gebühr geben
ein Passbild ab und bekommen den gelben Schein. Ohne irgendwas bis zum
16 Lebensjahr. Was soll sich da jetzt ändern wenn es ein eigener Angelschein wäre ? 

Dazu kommt:
Wer würde den heutzutage sein Kind zb 8 Jahre alleine ans Wasser fahren lassen ?
Kein Mensch.... 
Es wäre immer jemand dabei und da sich Mutti in den meisten Fällen nicht 
Stundenlang dazu setzen wollte wäre es dann in den meisten Fällen der Vater/Onkel/Opa
und wenn der einen Schein hat darf der Nachwuchs sowieso wieder Fischen.
Ist ne Lustige Idee aber mehr nicht 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wegen mir könnte sich die Prüfung auf die nötigen Tierschutzaspekte und zwar mit einer praktischen Übung, beschränken. Das wärs dann aber auch schon!


Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole den Schein bekommt man fast Geschenkt die Prüfungsfragen bekommst du sogar in deiner Heimatsprache oder es ist ein Übersetzer 
dabei. Wenn du nicht Lesen kannst werden dir die Fragen vorgelesen. Da kann man nicht Durchfallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Kinder brauchen doch eh nix , die bezahlen Ihre 7 Euro Gebühr geben
> ein Passbild ab und bekommen den gelben Schein.





porbeagle schrieb:


> und wenn der einen Schein hat darf der Nachwuchs sowieso wieder Fischen.


Das ist nicht in jedem Bundesland so aber gut wenn es bei dir so ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> porbeagle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole den Schein bekommt man fast Geschenkt die Prüfungsfragen bekommst du sogar in deiner Heimatsprache oder es ist ein Übersetzer
> > dabei. Wenn du nicht Lesen kannst werden dir die Fragen vorgelesen. Da kann man nicht Durchfallen.



Man muss aber alt genug sein den Inhalt der Fragen auch zu verstehen. Außerdem reicht eine Belehrung bzw. ein Merkblatt mit den Vorschriften, anstatt einer Prüfung, um sicherzugehen dass der Angler die Vorschriften kennt.


----------



## hanzz (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Da kann man nicht Durchfallen.


Und doch schaffen es einige immer wieder. 

Mit den Beiträgen von Professor Tinca und Taxidermist ist eigentlich alles gesagt. 

Durch eine Prüfung verhindert man eh nicht, dass sich manche asozial am Wasser verhalten. 
Da fehlt es an Erziehung. 
Ich hab mit 8 alleine am Steg gesessen und gestippt. Vorher mit Opa und anderen guten Bekannten meiner Eltern. 
Die haben mir beigebracht, wie man sich am Wasser und gegenüber Tieren und der Natur verhält, oder waidgerecht einen Fisch abschlägt, ausnimmt und zubereitet.


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss aber alt genug sein den Inhalt der Fragen auch zu verstehen. Außerdem reicht eine Belehrung bzw. ein Merkblatt mit den Vorschriften, anstatt einer Prüfung, um sicherzugehen dass der Angler die Vorschriften kennt.


Frage aus meiner Prüfung war:
Ich habe einen Fisch gefangen und möchte den jetzt mitnehmen welche Vorgehensweise ist richtig?

Antworten zum Ankreuzen:

Betäuben Herzstich
Mit dem Fahrrad überfahren bis er tot ist
Auf Fisch hauen bis er tot ist 
In den Eimer legen bis er tot ist 

Wie soll man da Durchfallen ?


----------



## DenizJP (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> bekommst du sogar in deiner Heimatsprache oder es ist ein Übersetzer
> dabei



zumindest in Hessen ist da nicht mehr gültig.


zum Thema: ich finde diese Paragrafenreiterei und auch das Thema Prüfung affig..... am Ende wird wer alles abkloppen will eh alles abkloppen und sich an nix halten wenn er net will...


zumal laut nem Artikel vor längerer Zeit hier eh 3/4 angeblich ohne Schein angeln..


dann lieber nen kurzen "Ethik"-Kurs zum angemessenen Umgang mit den Fischen etc. 

und ganz ehrlich... auch das wird letztendlich irgendwelche Assis eh net abhalten.


----------



## DenizJP (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Frage aus meiner Prüfung war:
> Ich habe einen Fisch gefangen und möchte den jetzt mitnehmen welche Vorgehensweise ist richtig?
> 
> Antworten zum Ankreuzen:
> ...




ich fand es auch bei meiner Prüfung sehr hilfreich (.....) zu wissen wieviel Glasaale in einer Tüte bei 1kg Gewicht drin sind...


PS: Bei uns war es so, dass die die durchgefallen sind bzw. abgebrochen haben es einfach wegen der mangelnden Zeit zu lernen oder Deutschkenntnisse gemacht haben.


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und doch schaffen es einige immer wieder.


Ja, die deren Eltern Geschwister sind 

Und wie gesagt bei uns brauchen Kinder keine Prüfung ablegen.


hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 8 alleine am Steg gesessen und gestippt. Vorher mit Opa und anderen guten Bekannten meiner Eltern.


Das hat jeder von uns der 80 oder früher Geboren wurde


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Frage aus meiner Prüfung war:
> Ich habe einen Fisch gefangen und möchte den jetzt mitnehmen welche Vorgehensweise ist richtig?
> 
> Antworten zum Ankreuzen:
> ...



Sehr lustig aber die Prüfung besteht nicht nur aus solchen Fragen.
Es gibt aber auch Fragen zur Gewässerökolie, die das Verstndnis eines Kidnes überfordern.
SBV Wert usw...um nur mal ein Stichwort zu nennen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt bei uns brauchen Kinder keine Prüfung ablegen.



Welches BL ist das?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr lustig aber die Prüfung besteht nicht nur aus solchen Fragen.
> Es gibt aber auch Fragen zur Gewässerökolie, die das Verstndnis eines Kidnes überfordern.
> SBV Wert usw...um nur mal ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Eine Prüfung ist ja auch erst nach vollendetem 14ten Lebensjahr möglich, so in NRW, aber wohl auch in anderen Bundesländern?
In BW z.B. kann man bis zum 16ten Geburtstag mit dem Jugendfischereischein angeln, ungeprüft!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Das hat jeder von uns der 80 oder früher Geboren wurde


Darauf wollt ich hinaus. Heutzutage gehen doch viele Eltern mit ihren Kindern nicht raus und erklären ihren Kindern die Natur.
Ganz im Gegenteil 
Da pfeffern Eltern die McD Tüte ausm Fenster, während die Blagen hinten mit der Happy Tüte zugucken. 
Da hilft dann in den wenigsten Fällen die Prüfung, damit z. B. kein Müll in der Natur landet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jugendfischereischein



Hat man damit auch die selben Rechte wie ein erwachsener Angler?


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welches BL ist das?


RLP 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr lustig aber die Prüfung besteht nicht nur aus solchen Fragen.
> Es gibt aber auch Fragen zur Gewässerökolie, die das Verstndnis eines Kidnes überfordern.
> SBV Wert usw...um nur mal ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Gab es bei mir genau 1 Frage zu dem Thema.

Der Denkfehler ist das Fischerei Landesrecht ist und es nie in jedem Bundesland zu einer Einheitlichen 
Lösung bzgl des alters kommen wird.

Bsp:
Mein Angelschein aus dem Saarland 2,5 Tage Unterricht inkl. nen Spaziergang an einen Bach und der Kursleiter fing nen Saibling amPuff
der dann geräuchert wurde  dann Prüfung.

Und jetzt schau dir im Gegensatz dazu an was BW oder Bayern aufrufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat man damit auch die selben Rechte wie ein erwachsener Angler?


Natürlich nicht, kannst nur in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers.
Ich habe deshalb damals als einer der Ersten mit 14 Jahren, 1972 die Prüfung in NRW gemacht.
Ich hatte keine Lust mehr von den Alten ausm Verein versetzt zu werden.
Dann konnte ich endlich alleine nach der Schule los und Abräumen, zB. die übrig gebliebenen Forellen vom Vatertag, die ruhelos durch den Baggersee kreisten.

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Antworten zum Ankreuzen:
> 
> Betäuben Herzstich
> Mit dem Fahrrad überfahren bis er tot ist
> ...


Garnicht so einfach wenn man kein Fahrrad oder Eimer dabei hat ...

Ohne Grundlage des Umgangs und Verhalten am Wasser hätten wir in Deutschland Kriegszustände am Wasser ... Manche wissen es heute alles besser obwohl man alles richtig macht, nur weil die einen die eigene Meinung aufzwingen wollen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> das Fischerei Landesrecht ist und es nie in jedem Bundesland zu einer Einheitlichen
> Lösung bzgl des alters kommen wird.
> ..............
> 
> Und jetzt schau dir im Gegensatz dazu an was BW oder Bayern aufrufen.



Ja eben. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Es bringt also nichts zu sagen "bei mir ist das so". Man muss die vielerorts immer noch bestehenden Hürden für Kinder benennen und etwas dafür tun dass da etwas ändert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht,



Was dürfen Jugendfischereischeininhaber nicht, was Erwachsene mit regulärem Schein dürfen?


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat man damit auch die selben Rechte wie ein erwachsener Angler?



Einzig Du darfst keinen Fisch töten wenn du unter 10 Jahre alt bist  ohne einen Erwachsenen dabei. 
Aber bis 16 Jahre brauch man keine Prüfung. Und da man mit 17 Autofahren darf oder zum Bund kann
man dann auch eine kleine Prüfung machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Einzig Du darfst keinen Fisch töten wenn du unter 10 Jahre alt bist  ohne einen Erwachsenen dabei.
> Aber bis 16 Jahre brauch man keine Prüfung. Und da man mit 17 Autofahren darf oder zum Bund kann
> man dann auch eine kleine Prüfung machen.



Mit 16 ist man auch in Lage die Fragen zu verstehen.

Keinen Fisch töten ist aber auch ne interessante Vorschrift.
Dann schleppen die Jungangler ihre Fische ja lebend nach Hause.....

Ich hab mt 7, 8(und mehr) Jahren manchmal meine gefangenen und selbst erschlagenen(mit Klopfholz reichlich auf die Birne dann waren die definitv tot) Plötzen und Barsche mit nach Hause genommen und meine Mutter hat se mir dann gebraten.


----------



## Timbo78 (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinder sollten keinen Angelschein bekommen oder überhaupt benötigen!
> Kinder sollten grundsätzlich ohne Schein angeln dürfen!





porbeagle schrieb:


> Kinder brauchen doch eh nix , die bezahlen Ihre 7 Euro Gebühr geben
> ein Passbild ab und bekommen den gelben Schein. Ohne irgendwas bis zum
> 16 Lebensjahr. Was soll sich da jetzt ändern wenn es ein eigener Angelschein wäre ?



Für die Kids bezahlst einmal die jährliche Gebühr für den Jugendfischereischein und dann ja noch die reduzierten Gewässerscheine.
Du kannst nicht mal eben mit deinem Kind ans Wasser, um es auszuprobieren. Meine Große hat nen Schein, die kleine nicht. Theoretisch dürfte ich der Kleinen die Rute nicht in die Hand geben oder ein anderes Kind mitnehmen und dem einfach mal die Rute in die Hand drücken, dass sie es mal ausprobieren können, ob es was für sie ist. Da müssten erst die Erziehungsberechtigten den Schein holen und dann nochmal den Gewässerschein...




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat man damit auch die selben Rechte wie ein erwachsener Angler?



Jugendfischereischein darf nicht alleine los und oft unter einem gewissen Alter auch kein Tier töten.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat man damit auch die selben Rechte wie ein erwachsener Angler?


Hallo,

nein, die bekommt man, in Bayern, erst ab 14 Jahren, nach abgelegter Prüfung. Bei uns dürfen allerdings Kinder unter zehn Jahen kostenlos mit der Angel eines erwachsenen Anglers, unter dessen Aufsicht sie sind, mitangeln. Sie dürfen anködern, auswerfen, drillen, landen aber nicht abködern und töten. Übrigens auch ohne Kosten für einen Erlaubnisschein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was dürfen Jugendfischereischeininhaber nicht, was Erwachsene mit regulärem Schein dürfen?


In NRW nur mit Begleitung und Aufsicht, k.A.. ob die Jugendlichen heute überhaupt alleine einen Fisch abschlagen dürfen?
Ich denke ja, halt nur unter Anleitung, oder Aufsicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, die bekommt man, in Bayern, erst ab 14 Jahren, nach abgelegter Prüfung. Bei uns dürfen allerdings Kinder unter zehn Jahen kostenlos mit der Angel eines erwachsenen Anglers, unter dessen Aufsicht sie sind, mitangeln. Sie dürfen anködern, auswerfen, drillen, landen aber nicht abködern und töten. Übrigens auch ohne Kosten für einen Erlaubnisschein.
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder dass die Bengels schwarzangeln müssen.
Zum Angeln gehört für ein Kind doch alles......Würmer suchen, in der Natur herumstrolchen, angeln, Fisch fangen, töten, mitnehmen und zuhause zeigen.....das ganz Abenteuer eben.
Schade dass sie das heute nicht mehr erleben dürfen.
Das sollte sich ändern!


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Im Moment bin ich ja direkt froh im Land von Birne Kohl zu Leben


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass die Bengels schwarzangeln müssen.
> Zum Angeln gehört für ein Kind doch alles......Würmer suchen, angeln, Fisch fangen, töten, mitnehmen und zuhause zeigen.....das ganz Abenteuer eben.
> Schade dass sie das heute nicht mehr erleben dürfen.
> Das sollte sich ändern!


Hallo,

schwarzfischen war ich so ab 7. Das Problem ist aber, die Kids heutzutage wissen ja gar nicht mehr, wie man schwarzfischt   .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Mit dem Fahrrad überfahren bis er tot ist


geht auch Auto?


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> geht auch Auto?


Aber nur wenn du von links nach schräg mit mindestens 265/25 drauf ballerst.


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Angeln gehört für ein Kind doch alles......Würmer suchen, in der Natur herumstrolchen, angeln, Fisch fangen, töten, mitnehmen und zuhause zeigen.....das ganz Abenteuer eben.
> Schade dass sie das heute nicht mehr erleben dürfen.
> Das sollte sich ändern!


Professor wenn du das durftest als Kind dann bist du jetzt entweder umgezogen oder hat sich bei deinem BL die Gesetzeslage geändert ?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

Ich habe ein paar Jahre den Jungen von meiner Ex mitgenommen, der hatte schon einen 49er Barsch, sowie etliche Hechte gefangen, bevor er dann die Prüfung machte, alles mit stillschweigendem Einverständnis meines GW.
Weil der Junge keine Leuchte ist, hat er sogar noch mal 6 Wochen später, die Prüfung ein zweites Mal machen dürfen.
Porbeagle, wie du siehst , manche können also sogar diesen simplen Test vergeigen.

Jürgen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2021)

Meine Erfahrung in zwölfjähriger Tätigkeit als Jugendwart in Bremen war: Aufnahmen im Verein und Ablegung der Fischereiprüfung mit 14 Jahren funktioniert in den seltensten Fällen. In dem Alter hatte die Jugend andere Dinge im Kopf. Heute ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schwieriger, die Teenies für ein Hobby in und mit der Natur zu begeistert. Wir verfuhren nach dem Prinzip: Egal, wie alt, wer Interesse am Angeln hatte, durfte zu den Jugendtreffen kommen. Natürlich zog der unter 14 Jahre alte Nachwuchs nicht alleine los, aber wir hatten genung Senioren, die sich den Interessierten annahmen. Und die blieben dann auch dabei, traten mit 14 Jahren der Jugendgruppe offiziel bei und viele sehe ich noch heute in sozialen Medien mit Fischfotos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Professor wenn du das durftest als Kind dann bist du jetzt entweder umgezogen oder hat sich bei deinem BL die Gesetzeslage geändert ?



Umgezogen? Gottbewahre!
Ich bin inzwischen älter und tatsächlich haben sich Gesetze geändert(so um 1989 vollständig und später kam noch mehr Mist dazu).
Angeln dürfen hier Kinder aber immer noch. Für Kinder unter 14 jahre reicht die Erlaubnis des Fischreirechtsinhabers und ab 14. Jahren müssen sie dann eine FS Prüfung ablegen.

Ich bin immer entsetzt über die Regelungen in den Westbundesländern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Heute ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schwieriger die Teenies für ein Hobby in und mit der Natur zu begeistert.



Ja. Aber wenn sie früh genug herangeführt werden(mit 5,6,7 Jahren) klappt das auch.
Vielleicht soll genau das mit den absurden Regelungen verhindert werden?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2021)

*Hier hab ihr mal die Kurzfassung der verschiedenen Bundesländer ( ohne Garantie) für den Jugendfischereischein

Baden-Württemberg*
Alter: zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren.
Prüfung: keine
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers
Ab dem 16. Lebensjahr kann der reguläre Fischereischein beantragt werden. Die Fischerprüfung ist ab dem 10. Lebensjahr möglich.

*Bayern*
Alter: ab 10 Jahren bis zur Volljährigkeit.
Prüfung: keine
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers, Fischereiabgabe
Die Fischerprüfung ist ab dem 12. Lebensjahr möglich. Der regulären Angelschein ist erst mit 14 Jahren möglich.

*Berlin*
Alter: zwischen 12 und 18 Jahren.
Prüfung: keine
In Berlin gibt es folgende Auflagen:
Zusätzliche Angelkarte
Mitgliedschaft im Angelverein
Sachkundeeinweisung (Nachweis der Einweisung durch Inhaber eines Fischereischeins A oder B ist erforderlich.)
Angeln nur mit Friedfischangel
Fischereiabgabe
Den Fischereischein A mit Prüfung ab 14 Jahren

*Brandenburg*
Für das Angeln von Friedfischen wird kein Jugendfischereischein und kein Fischereischein benötigt. Das Fischen mit der Friedfischangel ist ab 8 Jahren erlaubt. Eine Erwachsene Begleitung ist nicht notwendig.
Fischereiabgabe: ja.
Fischerprüfung ab 14 Jahren. Die bestandene Prüfung und der Angelschein berechtigt zum Angeln auf Raubfische.

*Bremen*
Kein Jugendfischereischein.
Kinder unter 14 Jahren dürfen in Begleitung angeln. Begleitung muss unbedingt einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzen.
Fischerprüfung ab 14 Jahre. Ab diesem Alter ist der Fischereischein notwendig.

*Hamburg*
Kein Jugendfischereischein.
Kinder unter 12 Jahren können in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers (volljährig) angeln. Sie dürfen dabei eine Handangel benützen.. Ab 12 Jahren kann die Prüfung für den regulären Fischereischein gemacht und dieser erworben werden.

*Hessen*
Alter: 10 bis 16 Jahren.
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers
Ab 14 Jahren kann der Fischereischein beantragt werden. Voraussetzung ist die bestandene Fischerprüfung.

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*
Kein Jugendfischereischein.
Kinder bis zu 14 Jahren in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers können mitangeln.
Fischereiprüfung ab dem 10. Lebensjahr möglich, ab 14. Lebensjahr Pflicht.

*Niedersachsen*
Kein Jugendfischereischein
Kinder bis 14 Jahre können unter Aufsicht angeln. Die Begleitung soll eine „geeignete“ Person (Inhaber des Angelscheins Niedersachsen) sein.
Fischereiprüfung ab dem 14. Lebensjahr.

*Nordrhein-Westfalen*
Alter: zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren.
Prüfung: keine
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers
Ab 14 Jahren kann der Fischereischein beantragt werden. Voraussetzung ist die bestandene Fischerprüfung

*Rheinland-Pfalz*
Alter: zwischen 7 und 16 Jahren.
Prüfung: keine
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines Angelscheininhabers
Ab dem 16. Lebensjahr ist ein Fischereischein vorgeschrieben.

*Saarland*
Alter: zwischen 0 und 16 Jahren.
Prüfung: keine
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers
Fischereiprüfung: ab 13 Lebensjahr, Ausstellung ab 14 Lebensjahr

*Sachsen*
Alter: zwischen 9 und 16 Jahren.
Prüfung: keine
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines Angelscheininhabers (Ausnahme bei Vereinsmitgliedschaft)
Fischereiprüfung: ab 14 Lebensjahr

*Sachsen-Anhalt*
Alter: zwischen 8 und 18 Jahren.
Prüfung: ja, altersbezogen
Voraussetzung: keine Begleitung erforderlich
Fischereiabgabe: ja
Fischereiprüfung: ab 14 Lebensjahr

*Schleswig-Holstein*
Kein Jugendfischereischein
Kinder bis zu 12 Jahren können unter Aufsicht eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhaber angeln.
Vom 12. Lebensjahr an ist der reguläre Angelschein möglich. Prüfungen ab dem 11. Lebensjahr

*Thüringen*
Alter: zwischen 8 und 14 Jahren.
Prüfung: nein
Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers
Fischereiabgabe: ja
Fischereiprüfung: ab 10 Lebensjahr, wenn vorhanden keine Begleitperson nötig.

Ich hoffe das sich in der Zeit nichts geändert hat. Es ist einfach wieder einmal Deutschland, jedes Land kocht seine eigene Suppe.


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja. Aber wenn sie früh genug herangeführt werden(mit 5,6,7 Jahren) klappt das auch.


Aber meiner Meinung nach nur bis zu einem Gewissen Alter. Ich betreu bei uns im Verein auch die Jugend und 
die wenigsten gehen zu Prüfung Fischereischein mit 17 oder später noch Fischen.
Allerdings kommen viele Erfahrungsgemäß nach einigen Jahren wieder zurück.

Das liegt aber vor allem daran das in dem Alter die Hormone durchhauen da werden Mädels interessant diverse
Führerscheine können gemacht werden usw


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

So ist es richtig für MV:

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern*
Kinder bis zu 14 Jahren dürfen selbstständig(mit Erlaubnis(karte) des Fischreirechtinhabers oder auf den Erlaubnisschein eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers mitangeln.
Fischereiprüfung ab dem 10. Lebensjahr möglich aber erst ab 14 Jahren Pflicht.



			https://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/2_Merkblaetter/Hinweise2013_Kinder_und_Fischereischeinpflicht.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach nur bis zu einem Gewissen Alter. Ich betreu bei uns im Verein auch die Jugend und
> die wenigsten gehen zu Prüfung Fischereischein mit 17 oder später noch Fischen.
> Allerdings kommen viele Erfahrungsgemäß nach einigen Jahren wieder zurück.
> 
> ...




Ja so ist es hier auch.
Deshalb müssen sie ja viel früher ans Angeln geführt werden.
Das aber verhindern vielerorts komische Vorschriften.

Wir sollten uns alle dafür stark machen, dass Kinder unkompliziert Zugang zum Angeln erhalten.
Ohne Nachwuchs gerät das Angeln immer mehr ins Hintertreffen und verschwindet letzlich ganz. Die Anglerfeinde (von diversen "schützenden" Spendensammelvereinen wird es freuen).


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll genau das mit den absurden Regelungen verhindert werden?


Wie so oft ist bei vielen Regeln nur dem Kopf dahinter bekannt, was er damit bezwecken möchte.


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Hecht100+

Das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus mit den möglichkeiten für unseren Nachwuchs.


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> *Nordrhein-Westfalen*
> Alter: zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren.
> Prüfung: keine
> Voraussetzung: Begleitung eines volljährigen Angelscheininhabers
> Ab 14 Jahren kann der Fischereischein beantragt werden. Voraussetzung ist die bestandene Fischerprüfung


heißt das jetzt das ich mich mit meiner 10 Jahre alten Enkeltochter ans Vereinsgewässer setzen darf? oder muss ich selber auch noch beim Verein nachfragen?
ich frage weil ich selbst erst seit ein paar Monaten in einem Deutschen Verein bin(Seuchen bedingt) und diesbezüglich keine Ahnung habe und vorher nur in NL am fischen war und da braucht wegen Kinder nix gefragt werden, die dürfen überall


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2021)

Am Besten sieht es wohl im Saarland aus, wenn das Kind eine Angel halten kann kann es auch einen Jugendfischereischein bekommen. Aber was passiert dann im Urlaub in Bayern, wenn der/die fünfjährige sich eine Gasttageskarte holen will weil ja ein Jugendfischereischein vorhanden ist???


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Am Besten sieht es wohl im Saarland aus, wenn das Kind eine Angel halten kann kann es auch einen Jugendfischereischein bekommen. Aber was passiert dann im Urlaub in Bayern, wenn der/die fünfjährige sich eine Gasttageskarte holen will weil ja ein Jugendfischereischein vorhanden ist???



Ähnlich wie MV.
Hier brauchen Kinder nur die Gewässerkarte bis sie 14 sind und dürfen angeln.
Keinen FS!


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> heißt das jetzt das ich mich mit meiner 10 Jahre alten Enkeltochter ans Vereinsgewässer setzen darf? oder muss ich selber auch noch beim Verein nachfragen?
> ich frage weil ich selbst erst seit ein paar Monaten in einem Deutschen Verein bin(Seuchen bedingt) und diesbezüglich keine Ahnung habe und vorher nur in NL am fischen war und da braucht wegen Kinder nix gefragt werden, die dürfen überall



Du kannst für deine Enkelin, natürlich nur mit Vollmacht der Elten, in NRW einen Jugendfischereischein beantragen. Deine Enkelin braucht dann aber noch den Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Du kannst für deine Enkelin, natürlich nur mit Vollmacht der Elten,


vollmacht der Eltern ist ja 0 Problem, 


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> in NRW einen Jugendfischereischein beantragen. Deine Enkelin braucht dann aber noch den Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer.


und schon bin ich wider in der BRD, für die paar mal im Jahr so ein Heckmeck, und dann auch noch dem Verein beitreten, nee danke, warten bis Seuche im griff ist und ab zu den Nachbarn


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

Und wenn man alle Vollmachten, notwendigen Scheine etc. zusammen hat, dürfen die Kids nicht alleine angeln so wie wir es ohne den ganzen Papierkram früher gemacht haben...
Ich finde, Kinder sollten egal wann, wie und wo einfach angeln wie sie Lust und Laune aus eigener Initiative haben... Es ist doch alles nur spielen in der Freizeit und die Welt erkundschaften wenn die Möglichkeiten dafür vorhanden sind...


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Es ist doch alles nur spielen in der Freizeit und die Welt erkundschaften wenn die Möglichkeiten dafür vorhanden sind...


Keiner lässt doch heute seine Kinder noch irgendwo alleine hin. Das was wir früher hatten gibt es nicht mehr. 

Wenn wir  im Winter alleine mit dem Rad zum Fischen gefahren sind keine Handschuhe eiskalt alles wurde über
die Finger gepisst das Sie wieder warm werden.

Wenn ich heute Verlange das ein Teil der Ausrüstung getragen werden soll oder mal der Kahn saubergemacht 
dann brennt aber der Baum. Dann kommt es von seiner Mutter Ihrer Mutter und von der besten Freundin auch
noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Am Besten sieht es wohl im Saarland aus, wenn das Kind eine Angel halten kann kann es auch einen Jugendfischereischein bekommen. Aber was passiert dann im Urlaub in Bayern, wenn der/die fünfjährige sich eine Gasttageskarte holen will weil ja ein Jugendfischereischein vorhanden ist???


Hallo,

der/die fünfjährige braucht in Bayern gar nichts, auch nichts bezahlen, die dürfen mit der Angel eines Erwachsenen Anglers, unter dessen Aufsicht sie sind, mitangeln ohne Genehmigung oder irgendwelchen Kosten. Gilt bis zum Alter von 9 Jahren, dann, ab 10 ist ein Jugendfischereischein nötig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Keiner lässt doch heute seine Kinder noch irgendwo alleine hin. Das was wir früher hatten gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn wir  im Winter alleine mit dem Rad zum Fischen gefahren sind keine Handschuhe eiskalt alles wurde über
> die Finger gepisst das Sie wieder warm werden.
> ...



Auweia.
Das sind ja Zustände bei dir.


----------



## porbeagle (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia.
> Das sind ja Zustände bei dir.


Am meisten Zirkus hast du wenn nur der Jugendliche Interesse am Angeln hat.
Wenn du mit Leuten diskutieren musst die überhaupt kein
Bezug dazu haben da komm ich mir manchmal vor als wenn die in mir nur einen Kindergärtner sehen der Ihnen zusätzliche Freizeit
verschafft aber ohne irgendwelche Ansprüche zu stellen.

Ich hab Erziehungsberechtigte gehabt die sind bei der Preisverleihung nach dem Jugendfischen Ihrer eigenen Kinder im Biergarten gesessen 
und hatten es nicht mal 
nötig herzukommen vielleicht auch mal zu Klatschen für Ihre Kinder und Sie zu beglückwünschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Schade wenn die Eltern kein Interesse an ihen Kindern haben.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kinder sollten ohne Schein angeln dürfen!
> 
> Dann mit 14 oder 16 Jahren - wenn sie in der Lage sind den umfangreichen Prüfungsstoff zu verstehen und eine Prüfung abzulegen ...



Finde den Eingangspost von Professor Tinca ganz gut. Gibt natürlich viele weitere Faktoren, die so eine Regelung beeinflusse. Natürlich sollten zehnjährige nicht alleine am Wasser unterwegs sein - versteht sich ja von selbst. Eine Aufsichtsperson sollte dabei sein. 
In den Niederlanden (ab 14 Jahren) und in Dänemark (zwischen 18 und 65 Jahren) ist es zum Beispiel recht unkompliziert geregelt. Ab Alter X benötigt man einen Schein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Keiner lässt doch heute seine Kinder noch irgendwo alleine hin. Das was wir früher hatten gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn wir  im Winter alleine mit dem Rad zum Fischen gefahren sind keine Handschuhe eiskalt alles wurde über
> die Finger gepisst das Sie wieder warm werden.
> ...





porbeagle schrieb:


> Keiner lässt doch heute seine Kinder noch irgendwo alleine hin. Das was wir früher hatten gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn wir  im Winter alleine mit dem Rad zum Fischen gefahren sind keine Handschuhe eiskalt alles wurde über
> die Finger gepisst das Sie wieder warm werden.
> ...


Sind nicht alle von betroffen ...

Ganz einfache Beispiele z. B. im Urlaub, Campingplatz, im Ortsteil einer Stadt mit ein Teich, auf dem Lande, irgend ein Bach oder Fluss, Kanal etc. etc. etc. Möglichkeiten gäbe es mehr als genug....

Da kommt aber sofort der Zeigefinger „du darfst das nicht“ und weitere Konsequenzen...
Wäre doch schön wenn das erlaubt oder zumindest geduldet wäre... Mich würde es nicht stören, im Gegenteil würde ich es unterstützen und den einiges beibringen...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (22. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Es ist doch alles nur spielen in der Freizeit und die Welt erkundschaften



Das sieht die Gesetzgebung (insbesondere das Tierschutzgesetz) etwas anders. Juristisch ist Angeln kein Spaß. Am Ende kommen dann Peta und Co. und schleudert eine Anzeige nach der anderen raus.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Kinder so früh wie möglich an die Fischerei heranführen sollte. Der Jugendfischereischein (zumindest so, wie wir ihn Bayern haben) ist in meinen Augen aber nur Geldmacherei. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn die Vereine Grundlagenkurse anbieten würden. Und wer so einen Kurs besucht hat, darf auch zum Angeln gehen. Die Einnahmen für den Kurs könnten die Vereine zum Teil behalten und zum Teil im Rahmen der Fischereiabgabe abführen.
Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mal Jugendleiter bei uns im Verein. Damals haben wir mit dem Stadtjugendring ein Schnupperangeln im Rahmen der Ferienbetreuung angeboten. Das kam gut an. Im Anschluss haben auch einige Teilnehmer nach einer Mitgliedschaft in der Jugendgruppe gefragt. 

Ähnlich läuft es ja auch wenn Kinder mit dem Rad in die Schule fahren wollen. Nur wer den „Fahrradführerschein“ (ein Tageskurs auf einem Verkehrsübungsplatz) besitzt, darf mit dem Fahrrad zum Unterricht kommen. So handhaben es zumindest die Grundschulen bei uns im Ort.

Über das Alter, ab dem man alleine zum Angeln gehen darf, lässt sich sicherlich diskutieren. Da spielen ja auch Faktoren, wie Gewässer- und Uferbeschaffenheit eine Rolle. In einem Kanal mit starker Strömung ist das Angeln definitiv gefährlicher, als einem Weiher mit Steg.

In einem Punkt bin ich auch noch unsicher, wie ich ihn einschätzen soll: das Töten des Fangs. Darf man das einem 10-Jährigen alleine überlassen? Schließlich geht es darum, das Leben eines Tieres zu beenden.


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Keiner lässt doch heute seine Kinder noch irgendwo alleine hin. Das was wir früher hatten gibt es nicht mehr.


meine Kinder dürfen zur jeder Tages und Nachtzeit machen was sie wollen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Das sieht die Gesetzgebung (insbesondere das Tierschutzgesetz) etwas anders. Juristisch ist Angeln kein Spaß. Am Ende kommen dann Peta und Co. und schleudert eine Anzeige nach der anderen raus.
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Kinder so früh wie möglich an die Fischerei heranführen sollte. Der Jugendfischereischein (zumindest so, wie wir ihn Bayern haben) ist in meinen Augen aber nur Geldmacherei. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn die Vereine Grundlagenkurse anbieten würden. Und wer so einen Kurs besucht hat, darf auch zum Angeln gehen. Die Einnahmen für den Kurs könnten die Vereine zum Teil behalten und zum Teil im Rahmen der Fischereiabgabe abführen.
> Vor ein paar Jahren war ich mal Jugendleiter bei uns im Verein. Damals haben wir mit dem Stadtjugendring ein Schnupperangeln im Rahmen der Ferienbetreuung angeboten. Das kam gut an. Im Anschluss haben auch einige Teilnehmer nach einer Mitgliedschaft in der Jugendgruppe gefragt.
> ...


Da fängt das Problem schon wieder an !!!
Das könnten die mit vierzehn dann machen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> meine Kinder dürfen zur jeder Tages und Nachtzeit machen was sie wollen


Ganaaaaauuuuu... Hauptsache Ruhe und bringen Fisch nach Hause ...


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ganaaaaauuuuu... Hauptsache Ruhe und bringen Fisch nach Hause ...


nee, die sind 27,30,33   und nur einer geht angeln


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nee, die sind 27,30,33   und nur einer geht angeln


Ne, ne, ne...Das war natürlich auf früher bezogen, ...
Warum nur einer??? Sind die anderen zwei Mädels ???


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> In einem Punkt bin ich auch noch unsicher, wie ich ihn einschätzen soll: das Töten des Fangs. Darf man das einem 10-Jährigen alleine überlassen? Schließlich geht es darum, das Leben eines Tieres zu beenden.



Ich finde ganz klar JA!
Und ich sag auch warum.
Weil das Töten von Tieren in der heutigen Zeit von Tierrechtlern unnnötigerweise zu einen Drama gemacht wird.
Seit dem Anbeginn der Zeit tötet eine Spezies die andere um zu (fr)essen und der Mensch macht da keine Ausnahme.
Wir müssen zurück zu mehr Natürlicheit und weg vom Bambisyndrom.

Ein Fisch der gegessen werden soll, muss wie jedes andere Tier sterben und da ist überhaupt nichts dabei.
Ein banaler Vorgang der täglich millionenfach auf der Welt in allen Nahrungsketten passiert.
Dem Fisch ist es scheißegal.
Er hat weder ein Ich-Bewusstsein noch weiß etwas vom durch Menschen erfundenen "Leid" oder ähnlichen Pseudoargumenten der Tierrechtler.


----------



## Thomas. (22. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne...Das war natürlich auf früher bezogen, ...
> Warum nur einer??? Sind die anderen zwei Mädels ???


ja


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

> Professor Tinca schrieb:
> Weil das Töten von Tieren in der heutigen Zeit von Tierrechtlern unnnötigerweise zu einen Drama gemacht wird.
> Seit dem Anbeginn der Zeit tötet eine Spezies die andere um zu (fr)essen und der Mensch macht da keine Ausnahme.
> Wir müssen zurück zu mehr Natürlicheit und weg vom Bambisyndrom.


Ich habe auch von klein auf gelernt Tiere zu töten, weil zumeist Nahrungsmittel.
Ob nun Stallhasen, Hühner, Gänse, im Feld kranke Kaninchen (Myxomatose), Ratten, Mäuse, oder halt Fische, ich habe keinen seelischen Schaden erlitten, so what?
Kein Grund darum irgend ein Aufsehen zu machen, eine technische Anleitung ist dennoch kein Fehler, idealerweise.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2021)

Doppelt, XXX


----------



## Vanner (22. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde Kinder sollten keinen Angelschein bekommen oder überhaupt benötigen!
> Kinder sollten grundsätzlich ohne Schein angeln dürfen!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzusetzen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. März 2021)

Ich hab mit ca. fünf Jahren angefangen zu angeln (erste Male im Forellenpuff zum Ausprobieren) und mit ca. sechs Jahren unter Anleitung meine ersten Fische abgeschlagen und ausgenommen.

Da war mir aber bereits 100 % bewusst, dass ein Messer ein Werkzeug und kein Spielzeug ist. Ohne Taschenmesser bin ich damals nie rausgegangen in die Natur - man wollte ja draußen Stecken schnitzen, Äpfel spalten usw.

Irgendwelche Gewissensbisse von wegen "Tier töten" hatte ich damals auch keine - für mich war schon immer ganz normal, dass man halt ein Viech killen muss, wenn man es essen will (bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen). Daher genau null Grund zum Rumheulen.

Wenn das schnell und ordentlich vonstatten geht, war und ist da alles im Lack für mich.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von klein auf gelernt Tiere zu töten, weil zumeist Nahrungsmittel.
> Ob nun Stallhasen, Hühner, Gänse, im Feld kranke Kaninchen (Myxomatose), Ratten, Mäuse, oder halt Fische, ich habe keinen seelischen Schaden erlitten, so what?
> Kein Grund darum irgend ein Aufsehen zu machen, eine technische Anleitung ist dennoch kein Fehler, idealerweise.
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo, 

schon klar, war bei mir auch so (leben auf dem Lande )  aber auch erst so ab 10-12 Jahren Hühner, Gänse, Enten, Tauben, Hasen nicht so gerne, weil mein Vater da der Meinung war, we A sagt muss auch B sagen und verlangte, dass man den Hasen auch abzog, wobei ich mich mit zwölf da noch ein  bißchen anstellte, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.
Seelische Probleme hatte ich da auch nicht und wusste auch nicht, dass es so etwas überhaupt gab. Die Tiere waren letzten Endes als Nahrung gedacht und dies wusste man und das wars dann auch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. März 2021)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern mit 11 -  12 Jahren, an Vereinsweiher mitm Rad gefahren, irgendjemand gefragt " können Sie auf mich aufpassen ". War ned so toll


----------



## u-see fischer (22. März 2021)

Mangels Möglichkeiten habe ich erst mit 10 Jahren angefangen zu angeln, die Aufnahme und der Jahresbeitrag für den Angelverein war ein Geschenk meines Patenonkels.

Mein eigener Kurzer hat dann mit 5 Jahren angefangen zu angeln. Ich glaube, mein damaliger Verein hätte mich rausgeschmissen, hätte ich das Angeln meinem Junior nicht erlaubt. Mein Junior hat sogar mit 5 Jahren vom Vereinsvorsitzendem eine Angelrute geschenkt bekommen, damit er nicht immer mit einer der Angelruten vom Vater angeln musste.

Ich denke, so muss das sein.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mangels Möglichkeiten habe ich erst mit 10 Jahren angefangen zu angeln, die Aufnahme und der Jahresbeitrag für den Angelverein war ein Geschenk meines Patenonkels.
> 
> Mein eigener Kurzer hat dann mit 5 Jahren angefangen zu angeln. Ich glaube, mein damaliger Verein hätte mich rausgeschmissen, hätte ich das Angeln meinem Junior nicht erlaubt. Mein Junior hat sogar mit 5 Jahren vom Vereinsvorsitzendem eine Angelrute geschenkt bekommen, damit er nicht immer mit einer der Angelruten vom Vater angeln musste.
> 
> Ich denke, so muss das sein.


Sauber! Das nenne ich mal zukunftsorientierte Vereinsarbeit


----------



## u-see fischer (23. März 2021)

Wir mussten als Verein Jahreskarten bei der Stadt (Zweckverband) kaufen, hatten also kein eigenes Gewässer. Da der Zweckverband keine Ahnung hatte, was anglerich rechtlich erlaubt war, suchte der Zweckverband einen Fischereiaufseher, das hat der 2. Vorsitzende übernommen. Sein Argument war, wenn ich das mache, brauchen und holen die keinen anderen.
Der 2. Vorsitzende hat sich immer darum bemüht, das Kinder und Jugendliche ohne Angelschein an dem Gewässer (100 ha See) angeln dürfen, seine Begründung war: "Wenn die hier am See sitzen konsumieren die keinen Alkohol oder Drogen und treiben sich nicht in zwielichtige Stadtteile rum." Darauf wollte sich der Zweckverband nicht einlassen, er hat lediglich zugestimmt, dass für Kinder und Jugendliche der Angelschein nur halb so teuer ist.


----------



## thanatos (27. März 2021)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Ja, die deren Eltern Geschwister sind
> 
> Und wie gesagt bei uns brauchen Kinder keine Prüfung ablegen.
> 
> Das hat jeder von uns der 80 oder früher Geboren wurde


mein Jott wat für Spätzünder , wir vor 50 geborenen , als ich mit sechs Jahren angefangen habe 
war mein Kumpel 7 und sein Bruder 5 Jährchen , nee auf Waller haben wir nicht angesessen 
aber so an die hundert Plötzen u.ä. haben wir schon an einem Nachmittag für die Hühner
und Katzen zur Strecke gebracht ,


----------

